
Lime Scooters Suspended Temporarily Due to Safety Issues - ajcodes
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12206406
======
easytiger
My view is that these things should be disallowed from all urban areas.
Municipal inaction on them is increasingly frustrating and they are an
unmitigated menace to pedestrians. Of course some urban areas are better
suited than others, but most, especially in Europe, are not

